# What receiver do you have?



## vwgti

Onkyo TX8555.


----------



## stumped

vsx-d814










and a vsx-919ah-k










I love them both!


----------



## sccr64472

I'm not a fan of receivers, but I have a Marantz SR8002 in my bedroom and a Denon in a sitting room. I have an Onkyo Pro PR-SC885P preamp in my theater room that I wouldn't sell if you put a gun to my head


----------



## gorb

yamaha rx-v795
pioneer vsx-d2s
onkyo tx-sr507


----------



## astrallite

Yamaha RX-Z11


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Sherwood RD-7103. Cheap thing, but it works well enough since there are only 2 speakers connected to it.


----------



## spice003

onkyo tx-sr706


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vwgti* 
Onkyo TX8555.

I've always wanted a TX-8555. How do you like it?


----------



## IEATFISH

Marantz SR4001, inherited from my father. It was too deep for his new entertainment center.


----------



## FattyMcFatFatFatty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FearSC549* 
I've always wanted a TX-8555. How do you like it?

I auditioned this receiver for about a week, and I came to the conclusion that it had recessed mids and highs (at least in my oppinion), and the sound quality just wasn't up to par. It could have been due to the fact that they used a sub-par phono stage, because I was only using this thing to listen to vinyl. Also, it might have been I had a faulty unit /shrug who knows? YMMV

Now, I ended up getting a NAD C355BEE with a Cambridge 640p







.


----------



## Rian

Pioneer VSX-AX3


----------



## Xraven771

Yamaha RX-V350
Like -


----------



## Ice98

JVC RX5020V
5.1 surround
got it at a garage sale about 5 1/2 years ago for $20
then i have a 8" sony powered sub, 2 cheapo sony mids for the rears, a Polk RM7 center channel and 2 KLH 3-ways for FL/FR

system is a 8-16ohm 100w per channel + sub output, accepts digital optical input which is what its got coming from my monitor, which has HDMI from my 360 and desktop...also use the built in FM radio and Sirius thru RCA
Overall im into this system under $200, and thats because the sub cost me $99.99, about 5 years ago

these arent my pics, but best pics of the unit anyways:


----------



## astrallite




----------



## FearSC549

Quote:


Originally Posted by *astrallite* 


















Over 9000 inputs/outputs


----------



## soloz2

Marantz SR7001


----------



## GanjaSMK

Don't laugh..







Philips FR-968 - Cheap Surround Sound Receiver


----------



## R3d T34rz

Pioneer Elite SC-07 with Sunfire TGA 5200, D-Sonic 1000ASP power amps.


----------



## computeruler

yamaha rx-v363


----------



## sorage

Marantz SR6003


----------



## Mygaffer

I had a Marantz but my co-worker was complaining about not having a decent reciever so I gave it to him.
Anyway, I am using a harmon/kardon AVR125, its their entry level but sounds great.
I also have an older Pioneer, I don't even remember the model number. Its in storage right now.

Off Topic: Why is this sub-forum so dead?


----------



## iscariot

Onkyo TX-SR607


----------



## Wildcard36qs

harman/kardon AVR 645. Love the look and display of harman. Just so clean and very informative. More importantly the power and sound is amazing. Never been in need of wanting more.


----------



## Nick911

Onkyo HT-RC260


----------



## pioneerisloud

Pioneer VSX-504S, 135w RMS of pure raw power (@ 8ohm)







. Just wish it were 5.1, stupid Dolby Prologic....


----------



## JeremyFr

Yamaha RX-V730








have just never needed anything more.


----------



## AuraNova

*Pioneer A-7* Integrated Amplifier
*Pioneer SX-8* Stereo Receiver
*Denon AVR-688* Surround Receiver

Those are the only active ones right now.


----------



## Mikecdm

Denon AVR-3803 in the movie room
Denon AVR-587 in my bedroom


----------



## dracotonisamond

heh, we have a pioneer VSX-D810S









6.1 never quite caught on.


----------



## franz

Denon AVR-791


----------



## ghettogeddy

Kenwood VR-8060-S


----------



## drummerstix11

I have a Pioneer VSX-53 Elite


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

I have an old Pioneer VSX-5700S that I bought back in 1989 for about $750. I was only 15 at the time so you can imagine that was a whole crapload of allowances.








Heck, that was about three weeks salary for many working adults at the time.

I have blasted this thing for literally thousands of hours and it has never given me anything but joy. I still have the remote that can learn from other remotes by putting them end-to-end. Man that was some sick technology 20 years ago!

It is a shame that I am beginning to update my home theater stuff again (HTPC along with GoogleTV) and I may replace it with something a bit more updated. At least I know where to get some "sound" advice on a new receiver. (See what I did there?)

This is not my actual receiver, but this is what it looks like. Mine is tucked into the tiniest little space with no airflow at all.


----------



## armada10

Denon AVR-889 and Onkyo TX-SR603X


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker* 
I have an old Pioneer VSX-5700S that I bought back in 1989 for about $750. I was only 15 at the time so you can imagine that was a whole crapload of allowances.







Heck, that was about three weeks salary for many working adults at the time.

I have blasted this thing for literally thousands of hours and it has never given me anything but joy. I still have the remote that can learn from other remotes by putting them end-to-end. Man that was some sick technology 20 years ago!

It is a shame that I am beginning to update my home theater stuff again (HTPC along with GoogleTV) and I may replace it with something a bit more updated. At least I know where to get some "sound" advice on a new receiver. (See what I did there?)

This is not my actual receiver, but this is what it looks like. Mine is tucked into the tiniest little space with no airflow at all.


















Looks beautiful


----------



## FearSC549

Another question for you guys, what kind of receiver do you like best?

I personally like the old-school 2 channel stereo.


----------



## vwgti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FearSC549* 
I've always wanted a TX-8555. How do you like it?

Awesome receiver with great sound. I leave it on pure aydio and sounds excellent, 100watts per channel too so cant go wrong.


----------



## drummerstix11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FearSC549* 
Another question for you guys, what kind of receiver do you like best?

I personally like the old-school 2 channel stereo.

Mine does Surround, but I always am in Stereo, since all I do is mix and listen to music, so no real point in surround for me.


----------



## Rian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FearSC549*


Another question for you guys, what kind of receiver do you like best?

I personally like the old-school 2 channel stereo.


Surround. THX and DTS are just essential for a good home movie experience, IMO of course.


----------



## Annunziata

The type of receiver that I am using is Onkyo TX-SR308. It is a very quality home theater system. Like other receivers it has amplifiers for five major channels but the key point is that's abundance for a convincing surround sound experience. I bought it like two months back and it had given me only the happiness but nothing else. The sound quality that is generated is amazing when compared to others. I love watching movies and listening to music with Onkyo TX-SR308. It was $850 when I bought it. It uses high definition formats used on Blue Ray discs.


----------



## EVILNOK

I have a Pioneer VSX-D458 that I got in the late 1990s.


----------

